# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Bắc >  Vườn hồng Sa Pa

## hangnt

_Vị trí: Vườn hồng Sa Pa hay còn được người dân địa phương gọi là “Thung lũng hoa hồng”, thuộc huyện Sa Pa, tỉnh Lào Cai, cách trung tâm thị trấn Sa Pa khoảng 5km về phía đông nam.
Đặc điểm: Đây là nơi du khách có thể nghỉ ngơi, thư giãn và ngắm nhìn cảnh đẹp, đặc biệt, đến đây, du khách khi đi du lịch sapa được thưởng thức vẻ đẹp thanh tao, duyên dáng của hoa hồng._


Nói đến hoa hồng là chúng ta thường nghĩ ngay đến đất nước Bulgari xa xôi ở trời Âu - nơi được mệnh danh là xứ xở của hoa hồng - loài hoa mang thông điệp tình yêu hay một nơi rất gần với chúng ta hơn, đó là Đà Lạt (Lâm Đồng) - nơi được mệnh danh là thành phố của ngàn hoa, thành phố của sương mù... Tuy nhiên, thiên nhiên, tạo hóa luôn ưu đãi đất nước chúng ta, trong một thung lũng quanh năm bốn mùa bồng bềnh mây trắng, người ta lại gây dựng được cả một vườn hồng Pháp đủ loại với màu sắc sặc sỡ, đã làm siêu lòng bao lượt du khách tham quan.

Với diện tích trên 20ha, Vườn hồng Sa Pa hay Khu du lịch sinh thái công nghệ cao Việt Mỹ - Sa Pa nằm trọn trong thung lũng được bao bởi hai dãy núi Hàm Rồng và Hoàng Liên Sơn. Từ trên cao nhìn xuống, Vườn hồng Sa Pa giống như một bức tranh đẹp với nhiều nét chấm phá sinh động và phong phú. Pha lẫn trong sự đa dạng về màu sắc của vườn hoa là những màu sắc, hình khối nổi bật cả về phong cách thiết kế lẫn sự sáng tạo. Giữa bạt ngàn hoa thắm, người ta còn sắp đặt được rất nhiều khu, tạo nên sự mới mẻ và hấp dẫn cho du khách: Khu nhà sàn được thiết kế hoàn toàn bằng gỗ pơmu với lối kiến trúc nhà sàn của đồng bào dân tộc vùng cao Lào Cai, đan xen vào đó là những nét kiến trúc theo phong cách Châu Âu hiện đại. Tất cả các nhà sàn đều có mặt hướng về phía thung lũng Lao Chải - nơi có những thửa ruộng bậc thang trông tựa như những cung đường xếp chồng lên nhau cao mãi cao mãi…, giúp du khách có dịp nghỉ ngơi và ngắm nhìn phong cảnh núi rừng trùng, điệp một màu xanh mướt; khu giải trí, nghỉ dưỡng độc đáo, mang đậm hương vị Sa Pa như: Dịch vụ tắm lá thuốc của người Dao Đỏ ở Sa Pa; biểu diễn văn hóa, văn nghệ của đồng bào Tày, Dao, H’ Mông, Xa Phó - giúp du khách có dịp vừa được nghỉ ngơi, giải trí và thư giãn vừa được biết thêm về phương pháp trị liệu theo Đông Y; khu nhà hàng, quán bar…, giúp du khách có dịp thưởng thức những món đặc sản của vùng cao: Lợn cắp nách, cá suối, thịt hun khói với ớt khô, rượu táo mèo Sa Pa…

Đến Vườn hồng Sa Pa, du khách không những được tận hưởng không khí trong lành, mát mẻ của một vùng quê quanh năm mây mù bao phủ mà du khách còn có dịp được tham quan, ngắm nhìn cảnh đẹp nơi đây như: tham quan Vườn Quốc gia Hoàng Liên, khu du lịch sinh thái Hàm Rồng, khu du lịch Thác Bạc – Cầu Mây, tham gia các tour dã ngoại leo núi Phan Si Păng, các tour khám phá bản làng dân tộc…



(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Sapa (3 ngày 4 đêm)* - *Ha Noi - Sapa (3 ngay 4 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sapa* - *tour du lich Sapa*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sapa click vào *du lịch Sapa* - *du lich Sapa*

----------


## hoahongxanh

Ở khu vườn này chắc có nhiều loài hoa lắm. Đến đó vừa được ngắm các loài hoa và chụp ảnh thì còn gì vui hơn...

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Đến đây được đi nhiều nơi thăm thú quá :d
Không biết có được hái mấy bông mang về ko nhờ  :cuoi1:

----------


## heocoi

sao không thấy bông hồng nào vậy ta?

----------


## lehniemtin

hi, tượng trưng thôi mà bác. Khi nào bác đi Sapa đi ngắm vườn hồng chơi, đẹp lắm, toàn hoa là hoa thôi.

----------


## showluo

SP nhiều hoa đẹp lắm  :love struck: 
Ở đấy cũng nhiều nơi trồng hoa và trồng rau nữa.
Mùa xuân mà lên đây ngắm hoa là nhất đóa  :batting eyelashes:

----------


## lunas2

phong cảnh đẹp.không khí mát mẻ.nhiều hoa thì còn gì bằng

----------


## alonedevil

Không khí mát mẻ, cũng có nhìu hoa đẹp nữa, giống như Đà Lạt vậy

----------


## vntour88

Oa thích thật..Ước gì được lên spa 1 lần quá

----------

